# I thought this was really neat.



## mookiedlite (Jul 9, 2012)

__ https://www.facebook.com/RepeatCrafterMe/posts/919649644806209


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

How neat is that! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

for others... this takes one strand from a skein and by some smart folding (makes me think of magic loop) you can crochet or knit with a multistrand.... but you are NOT pulling from the center and the outside.... only one strand.... 

that is clever and will be useful the next time I need that. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

How cleaver!


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

Great idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

great idea


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

That technique has been around for a long time. It's called Navaho Plying. Here is the video that shows the knitting version of the technique.


----------



## vsigsheba (Aug 15, 2011)

Very useful ... why didn't I (we) think of that?? Will try it out soon!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for posting


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

laceluvr said:


> That technique has been around for a long time. It's called Navaho Plying. Here is the video that shows the knitting version of the technique.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Archer1955 (Jan 30, 2013)

That is rather neat. I'll have to bookmark that video. Thanks for posting. Richard.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Did you know ONE skein of yarn can be turned into a BULKY yarn?! 
or
How to get to the end of the ball 3x faster. :sm22: 
:sm17: :sm23: 

It is interesting and I can see possible uses for it. I could cast on with multiple strands and then work with a single strand and bind off with multiple strands, maybe. Unless I'm working with a big skein (I'm thinking Caron One Pound lol) I think I'd rather deal with twisted yarns than have 3x the ends to cope with.

ETA the casting on and binding off would be like the Navajo plying, I realize the OP linked to a crochet video.


----------



## rusty needles (Aug 10, 2016)

I never in a million years would have thought of this! Has anyone used it in the middle of a project, like the video for knitting shows? I thought it might work to make thicker soles on socks or even slippers, then have a single strand for the rest of the foot. Do you think it would be feasible to do? Or would it make it not only thicker, but also wider? I may try it when I do my next pair of socks, unless words of wisdom come thru this wonderful forum? Can't wait to find some replies!

- Kathy in SC


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

rusty needles said:


> I never in a million years would have thought of this! Has anyone used it in the middle of a project, like the video for knitting shows? I thought it might work to make thicker soles on socks or even slippers, then have a single strand for the rest of the foot. Do you think it would be feasible to do? Or would it make it not only thicker, but also wider? I may try it when I do my next pair of socks, unless words of wisdom come thru this wonderful forum? Can't wait to find some replies!
> 
> - Kathy in SC


I think your stitches would be wider _and_ taller and your sole would be longer than the instep. You could compensate with short row on the instep, maybe. I might try this myself. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Sewdiane (Jun 24, 2016)

GrumpyGramma said:


> I think your stitches would be wider _and_ taller and your sole would be longer than the instep. You could compensate with short row on the instep, maybe. I might try this myself. Thanks for the idea.


I have done something similar for my socks with 2 strands of yarn for the sole of the foot only and sometimes for the heel stitches and there wasn't a noticeable difference. Didn't have to compensate number of stitches. It would depend on the weight of yarn used but have used it successfully on my socks.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

Sewdiane said:


> I have done something similar for my socks with 2 strands of yarn for the sole of the foot only and sometimes for the heel stitches and there wasn't a noticeable difference. Didn't have to compensate number of stitches. It would depend on the weight of yarn used but have used it successfully on my socks.


I like this idea.... thanks for mentioning it...


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Sewdiane said:


> I have done something similar for my socks with 2 strands of yarn for the sole of the foot only and sometimes for the heel stitches and there wasn't a noticeable difference. Didn't have to compensate number of stitches. It would depend on the weight of yarn used but have used it successfully on my socks.


Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the link.


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

Neat idea .I would like to figure out how knitters can do the same .


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

This technique is also called Navajo Knitting or Chain Plying. I first read about this technique some years ago in a Piecework Magazine article. Didn't have a computer at the time; so didn't see a video of the technique until a few years ago. I had bought some super fine bamboo yarn at a local weaving show & it came with a pattern. The pattern specified using the Navajo Plying method to make it easier to work with such thin yarn. I Have quite a bit of very fine cobweb lace yarn (size 0) that I would never use as is & will definitely use the Navajo Plying method when I do knit it up. Those who spin yarn are also familiar with this technique & may use it in their spinning. Here are a few more links for those who are interested.

Navaho Plying for spinners...if you click on the link, check the right side of the screen for more spinning videos.





Lucy Neaty's article along with her video on Navajo Plying
http://anotherlongyarn.zinalee.net/?p=502


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

laceluvr said:


> That technique has been around for a long time. It's called Navaho Plying. Here is the video that shows the knitting version of the technique.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brooklynknitnerd (Feb 15, 2014)

Like chain ply in spinning.


----------



## memere0211 (Nov 1, 2013)

i love that!!! thank you!!!


----------



## GrandmaJeanB (Feb 7, 2012)

I hope I remember that when I need it.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

laceluvr said:


> That technique has been around for a long time. It's called Navaho Plying. Here is the video that shows the knitting version of the technique.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

That is really clever. What a great idea.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

wow...!


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

That is navajo plying used in spinning.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting!????


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Excellent idea! Thanks for posting.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

That is a great idea. Thank you.


----------



## G'ma Ruth (Oct 28, 2011)

COOL!


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

How cool is that.


----------



## Dancin'n'Knittin' (Apr 17, 2014)

This is SO good, and I have an immediate use for it! Thank you for posting.


----------



## Sandy5 (Feb 21, 2012)

That's pretty clever!


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

Yes. I showed it to my needlecraft instructor and she loved it. This was some time ago. She demonstrated it to the class.
Last Thurs. she mentioned it again as she is knitting a hat with VERY thin yarn. 
Barbara



laceluvr said:


> That technique has been around for a long time. It's called Navaho Plying. Here is the video that shows the knitting version of the technique.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Quite interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

What she is essentially doing is Navajo Plying


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for posting this. I would never have thought about using yarn this way. Great for when you find just the right colour but not the right weight.


----------



## judsretired (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you. I would never have thought of that. 

This site is so great. I learn so much from all of you.
Judy


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Who knew?


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Is it possible that crocheters didn't know about it before??


It seems that way; as I'd never seen it done with crochet until I saw the video posted by the OP. To me, it just looked like a way to make yarn/thread thicker & suppose the technique could be handy for other needlework.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you for the link


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Clever !


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you for sharing'


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh, this will help so much! Thank you~


----------



## timannmom (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow ... brilliant! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this technique! I will certainly use for sure.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

knit4ES said:


> for others... this takes one strand from a skein and by some smart folding (makes me think of magic loop) you can crochet or knit with a multistrand.... but you are NOT pulling from the center and the outside.... only one strand....
> 
> that is clever and will be useful the next time I need that. Thanks for posting.


Of course, if your original strand is super-thin, you _could_ us both ends - or two different balls - held together and Navajo ply both together to have a working strand six times the thickness of the original.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Too darned clever! Thanks for this.


----------

